# SE for Illinois or Hawaii ?



## SE-III (Oct 14, 2008)

If I have a choice to go either for Illinois or Hawaii Structural Engineering License, which one will be an easy one to go through (w.r.t. application process or w.r.t. exam). I am a PE-Civil in California (I am NJ resident) and this will be my first time applying for the SE license.

Does California special exams (seismic &amp; surveying) replace SE-1 exam? (somebody mentioned this, although it seems to be an absurd statement). What y'all think.

This might have been discussed before but if somebody can answer this question or direct to a relevant thread.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know much about Illinois, but with respect to Hawaii......if you have the Civil P.E., I believe they also require you to pass the SE II or a (CA/WA) state specific SE III exam to gain the Structural license there. Unlike California, they do not consider Structural work to be in the relm of the Civil Engineering license.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 14, 2008)

SE-III,

The CA mini exams do not replace the SE1 exam.

You'll have to take it if you want your IL or HI SE license.

....or, just take the CA SEIII exam. I think you only need the 16 hours of "structural" exams.


----------

